#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-04
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Meetings 6pm most Saturdays at Taste of India (http://tasteofindia.us/) | Launchpad: http://is.gd/udclp | Mailing list: http://is.gd/udcmail
<lfaraone> rofl. Google Docs just gave me a Python traceback.
<jbicha> ooh, neat
<jbicha> find a security bug and Google will send you a check
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-05
<bcurtiswx> maco, what is your preference for tomorrow?
<maco> how bout 10am by Mama Lucia's?
<maco> or 9 i guess. i spend the time between 7 and 10 hitting snooze anyway
<bcurtiswx> haha, do 9?
<bcurtiswx> so*
<bcurtiswx> maco, 9 at mama lucias ?
<maco> sure
<bcurtiswx> maco, OK and thanks beforehand for the adapter
<maco> oh right.
<bcurtiswx> don't forget now ;)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-06
<bcurtiswx> maco: Do they provide power strips at UDS?
<maco> yes
<bcurtiswx> Mariannas email says equipment : laptop, adapter, power strip
<bcurtiswx> So maybe by laptop they mean for the projector
<maco> most people bring laptops
<maco> and then there's a projector that you can hook into
<maco> um..should also be a laptop hidden somewhere connected to a secondary projector which just shows teh irc channel
<bcurtiswx> It was just confusing as to whether I needed it or why they'd be handing out 50 laptops and adapter and strips :P
<bcurtiswx> Have they been to Budapest before?
<jbicha> if you have a Europe to US power adapter you should bring it though
<bcurtiswx> maco: Any reason I'd need dress clothes?
<maco> friday night party
<maco> also maybe fancy restaurant
<bcurtiswx> Fri night is a semi formal affair? Hmm
<maco> eh it varie
<maco> s
<maco> some people show up in jeans and a brightly coloured shirt
<maco> Riddell wears his kilt but with a t-shirt
<maco> last uds there was a costume party because halloween
<maco> think like "night on the town" clothes as being one outfit to bring
<maco> not like "going to a wedding" clothes
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-04-30
<ncweber> Wait the meeting was Saturday? Dang, I thought it was Sunday. No wonder I didn't see anyone online.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-05-05
<jelkner> I guess there's no meeting today...
<jelkner> I'm embarrassed to admit it, but after telling kjcole "I'll be responsible for the irc meeting" and picking last Saturday at 6:30 pm
<jelkner> I totally forgot about it
<jelkner> So I didn't know whether or not another meeting had been scheduled for today.
<jelkner> Looks like it hasn't
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-05-06
<marcoceppi> Anyone going to be at UDS?
<ChinnoDog> not I
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-04-29
<Sarkadark> Hello?
<Sarkadark> Anyone around?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-05-06
<swift110> hey
